# Vibrating noise when Auger clutch lifts during auto-engage



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Finally got to try my "new to me" Ariens 926LE on Saturday. I noticed a noise when you have both the drive and augur engaged and you remove your right hand from the augur control to adjust the shoot. The augur handle lifts up maybe 1/2" and you hear a vibration sound. If you press it back down, it goes away. I had my neighbor do it for me on the video. It's easy to hear.



I'm looking at the manual and I guess this can be resolved by "repositioning the idler on the attachment belt idler arm to adjust the spring tension". That was the only thing mentioned about controlling the auger clutch. Maybe someone else has some other ideas. Not sure if the spring is just old and not as tight. 

The augur does engage and disengage without any issues. Any concerns about waiting until after the storm to try to fix this?


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

I never got any replies on this. Still need to fix it so I thought I'd bump it up. I have not yet tried what I wrote. Still need to. If you click pictures, it goes to the video.

Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry you didn't get a response back in January when you made this original post. Maybe everybody was too busy dealing with the snow we had last winter. Hopefully bumping this up might get somebody's attention that dealt with the same issue.

I clicked on the photo in your post, and it went to something, but there was no video there to be seen.

Have you tried contacting the dealership you bought it from, or Ariens help line?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I was able to see the video by clicking on the picture.
Belt adjustment possibly considering the fact that it goes away when you press the handle all the way down indeed placing more tension on the belt, just a thought.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hi bwdbrn1 and hsblowersfan,

Thanks for the replies. I'll try adjusting the belt.

@bwdbrn1 - I bought it used off craigslist. Don't have a local dealership that I really trust (based on really bad reviews) and haven't called the Ariens help line, but that's a good thought.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the belt or idler adjustment doesn't take care of it you might need to put it up on blocks and engage it and then try putting pressure on each of the components.
From the video I can't tell the location but that buzzing could be excessive play where the handle pivots, where the rod connects (each end), ... all the way to the belt.
If it's a loose rod connection maybe adding some nylon washers or anything to help isolate metal to metal loose contact would help.

My Murray had that auger lock feature and it's handle pops up a bit but still remains engaged too. I'm guessing it's just something with too much play.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Update - from what I can tell, the noise is coming from the handle vibrating. I'm wondering if I can fix it by just replacing the spring extension. Maybe there's a little too much play.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

zup28w
Just to be clear, there is a rattle whenever the clutch handle interlock is in operation and the auger clutch handle is released? 

In other words this rattle only occurs while the wheel drive is in operation (left handle down) and auger is operating via interlock (you let go of right handle)?
Is rattle a fair description of the noise? It's what I thought I heard in the video.
How are the vibration levels overall? 

I don't have a blower like this to offer advice, but I am trying to help you better explain what you are experiencing so those with a machine like yours can offer advice.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a ST1130DLE which is similar and I wouldn't worry too much about the rattling, just make sure the belt or belts? (mine has two for impeller auger)doesn't slip, it is adjustable right beside the idler pulley. On another note does your chute turn well from side to side?


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

dbert said:


> zup28w
> Just to be clear, there is a rattle whenever the clutch handle interlock is in operation and the auger clutch handle is released?
> 
> In other words this rattle only occurs while the wheel drive is in operation (left handle down) and auger is operating via interlock (you let go of right handle)?
> ...


Hi Dbert,

Correct. You described it much better than I've been able to. Regarding overall vibration, it doesn't seem like the machine vibrates an excessive amount.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Normex said:


> I have a ST1130DLE which is similar and I wouldn't worry too much about the rattling, just make sure the belt or belts? (mine has two for impeller auger)doesn't slip, it is adjustable right beside the idler pulley. On another note does your chute turn well from side to side?


Thanks for the feedback Normex. I'll double check the belts. From what I can remember last year, there wasn't any slippage. 

My chute does turn pretty well from side to side. I did go through it all and lubricated everything.


----------

